# Blue Buffalo Wilderness or?



## gknight825 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am gettin a puppy in 2 weeks. Siberian husky. 

I was thinking about going with wilderness to start, which I'm still not sure about, but regardless of which food I go with I want to use wilderness later on, but I cannot find it anywhere. 0 places have it around me i've checked everywhere i can think of. Does anyone know if theres somewhere I can order it online?

Also, still taking suggestions on the best food to start my pup out on. Have been looking into a bunch so I don't want to mention any just want to know what you use or used for your puppy and why. let me know

THANKS,

Greg

Just got a picture from the breeder i'll add it to my profile.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I believe their website is www.bluebuffalo.com. If that's not correct, just google Blue Buffalo Dog Food. Several online stores carry it - I just can't recall which ones off the top of my head.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

The Blue Buffalo website is www.bluebuff.com . I'm sure you can find retailers online if you google it. Our Petsmart here in South Carolina carries it, but my puppy didn't like it.

We recently switched to Canidae All Life Stages (Charlie is 5 months), which he LOVES. I have tried all sorts of brands, and I liked Canidae's combination of relatively low price and good ingredients, so we tried it and since Charlie likes it so much, we're going to stick with it.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> The Blue Buffalo website is www.bluebuff.com . I'm sure you can find retailers online if you google it. Our Petsmart here in South Carolina carries it, but my puppy didn't like it.



Thank you for giving the correct website. It was early and I hadn't had my coffee yet.....


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cute puppy in your avatar pic! Is it a male or female? Do you have a name yet?

As for the puppy food, I can't remember off the top of my head what we used (it's be forever since we had a actual puppy), but I know the breeder recommended it to us. Usually, breeder will so so, especially since they are the ones who get the puppy started on food and can also recommend what brand to use as the dog gets older.

I know that when Sasha got older, we converted her over to Science Diet, It's formulated to keep them regular and it's an over all good balance of fiber, vitamins, minerals, etc.

Sabina, we adopted her from the SPCA, is on a brand called Nutro Max. That's what they had her on at the Shelter and it seems to be the only food she can tolerate...she has a very sensitive stomach.


----------



## LoveDogs (Jan 16, 2008)

I think, it's not bad, but it's certainly not the best. Because there is a lot of meals in it. Oatmeal is not a good carbohydrate ressource because no dog needs cereals. But potatoes are a good one. Oh, I see...it contains 42% crude protein?? I don't know if it's my mistake because I don't know the american dog foods and its typical content, but here we have for good puppie food not more than 25%...further the puppie is growing to fast and you can have anatomy problems. More than ever for larger breeds like the husky...


----------



## Amberjam (Jan 11, 2008)

right now i have my puppy on taste of the wild, the fish formula. he's a very picky eater and this brand is supposedly very stinky and appealing. He lieks it better than his original food, but i'm going to be switching him to a raw diet over the weekend. But that food is very good and is ranked well on all the sites i've checked out. also, wellness and innova evo are very good also


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Blue Buffalo is a decent brand, and most Petsmarts sell it. I'd feed it if I had to choose between that and IAMS/Eukanuba/Science Diet/Purina/Pedigree lol.

But just for fun, here is a list of my favorite brands:
Canidae (what I feed)
Innova
Eagle Pack (Holistic Select ONLY)
California Natural
Nature's Variety
Timberwolf Organics
Solid Gold
Wellness

And it's late so that's all I can remember lmao... Hope it helps!

Edit: Wow, the instant redirect on every occurrence of "Solid Gold" is bothering me. I didn't do it, I swear. <.<


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I believe I posted this in your other thread, I don't remember....oh well. 

You can buy Blue Buffalo at any Petsmart but I would not recommend feeding the Wilderness formula until the puppy has stopped growing. The Wilderness formula is too high in protein, which will make to puppy grow too fast. Fast growing puppy= problems when older. If you want to use this food I would recommend to feed the Blue Buffalo Puppy formula until the puppy is older. 

IMO Blue Buffalo is a good food. I would much rather feed it then any other food sold in most large retail/grocery stores. Blue Buffalo can be quite expensive where I live. IMO you can buy better quality foods for less or around the same price(like Innova, Solid Gold, Wellness, ect...). I would recommend feeding one of the foods that were recommended by the other posters over Blue Buffalo.

Hope this helps out

Oh, if you don't have a Petsmart near you, you can buy Solid Gold from most Petco stores. Solid Gold is a better food IMO and can be fairly easy to find.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

Try http://www.onlynaturalpet.com


----------



## CinnamintStick (Jul 25, 2008)

I have six dogs eating Blue Wilderness. One is a Husky and one is half husky. It is a great food but not for puppies. I feed my large breed puppy Blue Large Breed. I posted picture of the dogs after just one month here. http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/32580-help-feeding-new-puppy.html


----------



## Mrs.G2005 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi. I am a rep for Blue Buffalo. Wilderness is designed for very active adult dogs, that is why the protein is so high (42%). It will make a dog gain weight if they are not active enough. As for puppies, they should be on puppy food for the 1st year. Blue Buffallo has chicken and brown rice with 27% protein and lamb and brown rice with 26% protein. This amount of protein is ideal for a growing puppy. Once your puppy reaches 6 months it would be ok to mix Wilderness with his food, but he needs to be active. When buying dog food always check the ingredients, good quality meat should always be 1st (avoid beef and pork they are harder to digest). No animal by-products, corn, wheat, or soy. These are the biggest allergy culprits. Especially corn, its in everything and no one can digest corn. It goes in and comes right back out, leaving your dog hungry. In moderation is fine but all day everyday is not good. Its a cheap filler. Also check the feeding guidelines, a more nutritionally dense food will require less food (and less backyard clean up). 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

BB Wilderness is a good food. It's also high protein, however I personally think there are better high protein foods that are grainless as well like EVO, Orijen, Instinct, Horizon Legacy, etc.

For your puppy you might want to keep him on regular protein until he's about a year old just to avoid any sudden growth. I highly recommend Innova.

Other good brands are what Cheetah listed. You can switch to a higher protein later on.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi....congratulations on the arrival of your new puppy!....and I Siberian Husky! Is this your first Husky? You are going to love him/her! They are great dogs....loving, funny and striking! I just love my guy....got him when he was 6 months old from a Shelter and he is now 18 months - and I can't imagine my home without him!

I feed him Blue Buffalo -- I mix Blue Buffalo Wilderness with Blue Buffalo Chicken & Rice --- and he's doing great!

In your case, I wouldn't start him out on Blue Wilderness -- I would go with the Puppy Formula until he is at least 8 months old --- How old is he going to be when you get him?

If your store carries Blue but not the Wilderness Formula, just ask them to order it for you -- my Petsmart was more than happy to.

Good Luck & Post some Pics!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Oatmeal is a good carb, and its easily digestible. Just wanted to clear that up. 

I have to disagree with Science Diet. I think its junk. 

I would recommend Wellness puppy, Blue buffalo puppy, Natural Balance (all life stage) Taste of the Wild wetlands or high prairie. Innova is also a really good food, as is Orijen, Fromms surf and turf, and lets not forget the raw diets.


----------

